# 75G Without Center Brace



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey guys I picked up a 75g from CLs and it doesn't have a center brace. The guy said that he had it filled not but 6 months ago and has never had issues with it. I checked the plastic up top and it's never even had a brace. I thought maybe he had cut if off or something.

Anyone ever see a 75g without a brace?

I didn't like the looks of it so I tried to make my own brace. I'm not sure if it's going to work, but as I'm filling it I can definitely see the tank bowing just a bit.

So it just finished filling up and it seems to be holding water fine. I'm just curious if anyone's ever seen a 75g without a center brace.

EDIT: So I did a bit of googling around and found where several people mentioned that if the tank was built from the factory without a brace than it should be fine. Well I added my own ******* brace and I guess we'll just see how it goes.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

How thick is the glass?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

I've got a 120 with no braces. It comes down to glass thickness and how well built the tank is. There are a few commercial aquarium manufacturers now that make rimless, braceless aquariums.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I picked up an old 70g tank and using it as sump that didn't have a brace, the glass is pretty thick tho, probably similar to my 180g tank's glass thickness, can't remember for sure.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

I had an older 75G with no brace too. The glass was really thick, therefore it didnt require one.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

I've got a 55g up and running right now that has a center brace but the plastic rim has a crack in it so it kind of maks it useless.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

If tanks were built with a center brace, chances are they serve a purpose. Most likely they are made from thin glass. The older tanks were made with much thicker glass, therefore removing the need for a brace







I wouldnt worry about it, I would be more worried about the condition of the silicon if anything.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Well the scary part is that the glass appears to be the same thickness as my other 75g. So to me it doesn't look any thicker. The brace I put on it tightened up a bit but not too much. So far it's been about 18 hrs and it's still holding fine. Wish me luck


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Standard 75 is 20" high, so as long as the glass is 1/4" or thicker and the factory frame is intact, it'll be fine, if it's 21" up to 25" it needs to be 3/8". It's the height of the water that determines how thick the glass needs to be.


----------

